# Job's Tears?



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

Has anybody here cooked with job's tears? I found some at my HFS, and want to try them







They're listed as "wild barley", though poking around online I see that they're not closely related to barley and that they're gluten-free. Do they taste similar to barley? Will they provide a similar effect if I use them in soup? The grains were white - I assume that means they're hulled, not whole. So, from an NT perspective, I guess they won't sprout; but should I still soak them? Does anybody know where to buy whole grain job's tears? Better yet, organic whole grain job's tears?


----------



## toraji (Apr 3, 2003)

In Korea they make a porridge-y tea out of it and barley. It was pretty yummy.

We had some around fairly recently but it was kinda old when we bought it so it did not have a very good taste like I remember from the aforementioned tea. We ground it into porridge.

I've never seen whole-grain (or organic) job's tears, I think they have to hull it b/c it has a pretty hard shiny coat (they make them into necklaces!) http://www.localharvest.org/store/item.jsp?id=5539

I'd probably soak them with either whey or another grain that you know still has the phytase to help break them down.


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

Oh lucky duck! Our Whole Foods doesn't carry them and I order them online.

They are wonderful. I get them here (unrefined):

http://www.simply-natural.biz/Yuuki-Hato-Mugi-Grain.php

They also have them polished:

http://www.simply-natural.biz/Hato-Mugi_Prem.php


----------

